# ebay window score!!!!



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

oh i love ebay
just bought 2 brand new windows for the doors for $68.89 + shipping($35)
$103.89 for both shippedarty: thats less than 1 from any catalog


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:cheers


----------

